# Boom : application pour booster le son du Mac



## Tomravioli (15 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous ! 

Je viens de télécharger une superbe application : " Boom " 
Elle " débride " votre carte son et permet à votre mac de crier plus fort ^^
Bref, un must pour tout les fans de musique.
À télécharger d'ans l'app store pour la maudite somme de 5,49 
Ça vaut vraiment la peine !


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2012)

bien vu



Tomravioli a dit:


> À télécharger d'ans l'app store pour la maudite somme de 5,49 &#8364;



j'aurais plutôt écrit "modique", perso


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2012)

Tomravioli a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je viens de télécharger une superbe application : " Boom "
> Elle " débride " votre carte son et permet à votre mac de crier plus fort ^^
> ...



Bonjour, 
A mon avis cette application ne débride rien, c'est plutôt un compresseur/limiteur logiciel qui se place dans la chaine audio avant la sortie générale du Mac.


_@Arlequin
*la maudite* somme_ => C'est de l'humour.


----------



## jeanphicrosoft (15 Mars 2012)

ça ne sature pas ? basiquement je trouve le volume très correct ...


----------



## Tomravioli (15 Mars 2012)

Non non, ça ne sature pas, de plus, il y a des réglages disponibles 


Si, ça sature &#8230; Ça sature le forum "Application" où ce sujet n'a rien à faire. On déménage !


----------



## surflifes (19 Juin 2012)

bonjour,

Je ne peux plus avoir de son âpres avoir desinstaller boom par leur propre uninstall.
Plus de son sauf si je reinstalle boom.
Help


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2012)

surflifes a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je ne peux plus avoir de son âpres avoir desinstaller boom par leur propre uninstall.
> Plus de son sauf si je reinstalle boom.
> Help



Va voir là


----------

